# One hook chicken rig for snaps/ grouper ??



## GROUPER GHETTO (May 27, 2014)

Had major current this weekend offshore in the 180 to 300 foot range. Egg sinkers just twisted on the way down and up and caused a mess every time and bait way way behind boat once it was down. Does anyone use a single hook chicken rig with a large bank sinker to fish live bait for snapper, gag, or Scamp when the current is too strong for traditional egg sinker way ,,,


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

more lead and hook your baits right. clear your leader once you hit bottom.


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Can you explain what you mean by "hook your baits right" and "clear your leader once you hit bottom


----------



## AdrenB (Jun 20, 2017)

Bluecape said:


> Can you explain what you mean by "hook your baits right" and "clear your leader once you hit bottom


I too am interested to hear this...


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Hooking baits right.*

I put a tip on the Tips board several years ago that describes and shows how.

I don't have time to look it up right now but I can tell you in a few words. Have you ever used an Uncle Josh pork frog? It has a hole in the nose for hook placement. Cut Bonita/Mullet/Ladyfish in a streamlined shape. Hook it in one end. It will swim down without spinning. Wading bait up on a hook don't work well.

Another possible solution: Learn how to tie dropper loops rather than using 3-way swivels with snoods. Keep your dropper loops short and your bait cannot spin. 

Pay attention to how you put your sinker on. The sinker should hang straight, not cock off to one side. Put your sinker in a large end loop rather than looping the sinker on to the line. 

If you can't envision what I have said or can't find the original tip I posted, shoot me an IM and I will make up a rig and show you how.

All of this is excerpted from my book.


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

I've contemplated switching to a single hook chicken rig using a 3 way swivel when targeting snapper. They just aren't that hard to catch anymore and that system is way easier for novices. Plus I can remove the bank sinkers when traveling. Noobies always leave them swinging.


----------



## GROUPER GHETTO (May 27, 2014)

That’s what I was thinking too. Way easier to drop to bottom and safer around back of boat. Do you guys think they will work on gags and Scamp in that 275 to 300 foot range when the current is ripping ?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Single hook dropper rig would work excellent for snapper I think. That's our go-to grouper rig. Heavy bank sinker, heavy three-way swivel, and 9/0 hook. Big livie or butterfly bait nose-hooked. Seldom tangled. 

Usually folks fish "bottom" for snapper when they should be fishing well short of bottom. I usually count down to 20, stop count in 10s, stop until I get bit. Seem to catch quality fish that way and avoid trash fish.

Grouper though is right at the bottom, then up 5 cranks. Good luck!


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

proper hook placement depending on what bait you pick up. some under jaw out nose some sideways in front of the eye. if it spins on the way down its wrong. clearing your leader: once you hit bottom, reel down/pull up a few times then feather it back down to the bottom.


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Tamper cut the bait like a triangle and hook it at the top kind of like a 🚀 ship heading to the unknown !!


----------

